# Tormek DBS-22 drill sharpening attachment



## waho6o9

Great review DanK, sounds like a great addition to a fine

machine.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Thanks for the review and sharing your experience and thoughts. One question if I might, did you use the Original grindstone or the Blackstone silicone grindstone? Thanks.


----------



## thedude50

Well Said Dan I have been playing with this attachment for the past 6 months. I got it when I reviewed the Tormek and its competition. It is clear there is no match for the Tormek and no match for the jigs its not as quick as the drill Dr. but that double faceted grind is better than any thing on the market today. I have used it with both stones and the Black stone is my preferred stone for Drill bits I don't even use new bits till I change the grind The only downfall of this devise is it wont do my bigger bits and it wont do the tiny ones but it does 90 % of the bits I use daily the other thing is the bits seem to stay sharper longer than a standard grind I am currently Writing a review of this Jig and Would Like to be able to quote you May I do that?


----------



## DanKrager

Sure Lance, quote away. It's good to see you back in action here. I don't have the black stone, so as far as I know it's the original. So far it's worked well for me. Like I referred to in the review post, if there's a lot of material to remove, I rely on the high speed grinder with a very coarse wheel and a water bucket.
I have a tiny Jacobs chuck and some pin vises that I plan to use with the device for some extra ordinarily small bits, mostly just to prove it can be done. I'm also dreaming of a large holder that will hold bits up to 1 1/2", but I'll have to study on the geometry of bits that large…it just may not be possible.
DanK


----------



## thedude50

Thanks Dan Ill let you know when I post the review with your quote


----------



## mbs

Great review. I was considering a Drill Dr. but if I decide to get a sharpener I'll go to Tormek.

thanks,


----------

